# ICQ Port



## nordi (2. Januar 2004)

Wisst ihr, über welchen Port ICQ läuft? Ich kann keine Dateien verschicken, kann das daran liegen, dass mein Router ( T-Sinus 111 WLAN ), den Port irgendwie sperrt?

Danke und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr

Marius


----------



## Sinac (2. Januar 2004)

5190, das hättest du aber auch selber rausfinden können, für sowas gibt es google!


----------



## Radhad (7. Januar 2004)

ich hab den ICQ Port unter Port Forwarding bei meinem Netgear RP614 eingestellt und im ICQ auch, jedoch sagt der mir immer beim File Transfer, dass keine Peer-toPeer Connection zustande kommt. Was könnte der Fehler sein?


----------



## nordi (7. Januar 2004)

Man kann bei iCQ unter  Main -> Preferences -> Connections -> Server auf den Button "Auto Configure" klicken? Hat das was mit dem File Transfer zu tun?

Bei mir klappts immer noch nicht, obwohl ich den Port 5190 im Routerkonfigurationstool weitergeleitet habe...woran kann's noch liegen?


----------



## nordi (10. März 2004)

Muss ich den port 5190 bei TCP und bei UDP freischalten?


----------



## Tim C. (10. März 2004)

An und für sich dürfte TCP reichen. Wenn es dann halt nicht geht, öffne auch noch den Port halt auch noch für UDP.


----------



## Sergo (12. März 2004)

Sollte es nicht funktionieren,...nimm einfach den Port 53, hier funktioniert meistens alles,..


----------



## nordi (13. März 2004)

den port 53? muss ich den auch pei ICQ einstellen?


----------



## T-Time (23. März 2004)

Bei PORT FORWARDING:


389 TCP
522 TCP  
636  TCP  
1503 TCP
1720  TCP 
1731 TCP
1024-65535 UDP
5190 TCP

Die muss man alle aktivieren um Netzwerkdienste zu nutzen dann müsste es auch mit icq funktionieren.


----------



## bensims (23. März 2004)

*Port Forwarding*

Hallo erstmal, bin seit heute neu in dem Forum. Also ich habe auch ein Router und 2 PC`s dranhängen. Wegen ICQ, falls du ICQ Lite hast werf das runter da da das port forwarding fehlschlägt da ICQ lite einen kleinen unauffälligen Programmierfehler enthält. Saug dir ICQ 2003 , dann gehst du doft auf main ---> preferences --> connections -->user, dort setzt du die markierung bei not using proxy, dann wählst du aus "use the following tcp listen ports for incoming event", bei from trägst du dann 24500 ein und bei to trägst du 24505 ein. Diese ports trägst du auch in deinen router ein, dann nur noch neustarten und alles klappt. falls du jedoch einem kumpel etwas schicken willst oder er dir und er hat auch ein router dann klappt das allerdings nicht. sonst klappts es mit allen. Hoffe ich konnte helfen?


----------

